
“Viva Amiga” – The Documentary Film - doener
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vivaamiga/viva-amiga-the-documentary-film/posts/1457645
======
baldfat
I still remember the amazed look on my face as the files loaded faster then I
could read them. Then that time I did ray tracing and it took 2 days. I was so
proud of my 240x480 image.

I was also able to plug in a module and record audio into the sampler. I never
had anything before or since be such a leap in technology and applications.

------
doener
Official Viva Amiga Teaser Trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlEkR1eB3z8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlEkR1eB3z8)

